# that...argh...border collie thing



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

that dog i asked what breed it was. 

i foung her tied to my front porch with a note saying please take care of her..blah blah blah ...same excuses different dog...WELL...i COULDnt keep her i knew this so we called dog control. But in the mean time we put her in a room in our house away from my siamese kittens. WELL...i wasnt home(family emergency) she got loose and killed my siamese kittens...both of my beautiful meezers......i didnt yell at her..as much as i wanted to. It was my fault. i thought the room was secure. THEN when my daughter had the back door open to take out garbage, she ran out the door.....sigh...that dog was born to run...so here i am running around the neighbor hood chasing this flash of black furr...when i run inot the dog control. I meet him back at my house show him the note andpapers that where all left with her(owner's name and vet's name blacked out of course...argh). So we are chasing her and she runs up to my porch. Im talking quietly to her and the beast jumps up spins around and takes off...we did catch her eventually. 

I buried my babies. I am having a bad week. IF i so much as find out who tied that blasted dog to my porch i may punch them.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I am SO sorry. What a horrible thing to have happen.
<<Hugs>>


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow... I'm so sorry for your loss.  It does sound like you're having a tough time.  

I hope it gets better for you, and I hope the dog can find the right home...


----------



## Samba (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh, that is traumatic. so sorry to hear of the loss of your kittens. I would be distraught. 

People will never cease to amaze. What a deal for you and abandoned dog.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh YIKES!! I'm so sorry about the kittens  That's just terrible!
I also feel terrible for the poor dog. Do you know where dog control will take him, will they attempt to adopt him to a new home or take him to a shelter?


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

DJsMom said:


> Oh YIKES!! I'm so sorry about the kittens  That's just terrible!
> I also feel terrible for the poor dog. Do you know where dog control will take him, will they attempt to adopt him to a new home or take him to a shelter?


the dog control officer runs a rescue out of his home on top of being dog control for many villages, towns and cities near me. He is an awesome guy. Usually if I see a dog running and if its friendly i save him the trouble of having to chase it down. I will catch the friendly ones tie em out back till he arrives. he feels the same way I do. If you let the dog run its your own fault if it gets taken by Dog control.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

So very sorry this happened. Heart breaking. 

I have to say that I would have likely taken the dog out the back door and the only thing left would have been the mound over the grave back there. And yes.. even tho I know it isn't the dog's fault. 

The second mound in the backyard would be over the person who left the dog there. 

Of course, the dog never would have been brought into my house in the first place, but that is me. I am not so kind.. as you are.

If the info has been blacked out and the paperwork hnas not been copied, hold it up to the light. You will see who everyone is.


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

I couldn't imagine losing one of my pets to a stray that someone dropped off. If you do find out who tied the dog to your porch, I say you press charges against him, and make him pay. People like that shouldn't have dogs in the first place.


----------

